# Real-life Situations



## Rjc8513 (May 2, 2009)

Okay folks, I'm new to this forum and new to handguns in general. And believe me, I'm not trying to be a wise guy. But, I've been reading these forums for about a month now and I've noticed how everyone talks a good game on home defense. How they would do this, how they would react if a BG broke into their home. Look, I feel pretty emboldened right now and the only thing I own is a purchase permit.

I'd like to hear from anyone that has had a real-life experience with an attacker or a home invader. How did it go down, how did you react? What was the aftermath?

I figure we can all learn from hearing these stories.

Thanks.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

new hear and reading around as well. I would like to hear about experiences as well, if ever.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's a simialar post that posed a similar question. Unfortunately, we (myself included) got a little of topic and it was closed.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19092


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well,

I've never (thank God) been put into that situation but as far as the aftermath, just remember you shouldn't shoot anyone unless your life is in danger. Meaning the intruder is coming at you and or has a gun and points it at you.

And you never want to shoot anyone in the back. Hopefully them seeing me pointing my gun at them scares them off.

Laws differ state by state but here in CA if you shoot someone you better have a damm good reason other than their stealing or in your house. Stinks I know but that's the law.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> Here's a simialar post that posed a similar question. Unfortunately, we (myself included) got a little of topic and it was closed.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19092


and it's a little too soon after that thread to be bringing a similar topic up again.

There are sources out there for these kind of stories also:

http://www.nrapublications.org/AC/index.asp

http://www.old-yankee.com/rkba/armcit/


----------

